# Minimize to the tray on startup



## Anthr4X (Nov 13, 2010)

*Minimize to tray at startup*

I'm looking for a way to autorun GPU-Z minimized on Windows 7 x64. If I stick a shortcut in the start-up folder and change the properties to "run minimized" it doesn't minimize to the tray but instead to the taskbar. So I have to click on the taskbar and press on minimize every time I reboot my system. This is a little bit annoying if you reboot often.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Anthr4X (Nov 19, 2010)

*error and freeze*

Sorry for bumping this, but this app also freezes my desktop for almost 30 seconds and I receive the following error quite often:


```
---------------------------
GPU-Z
---------------------------
Failed to create tray icon
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------
```


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 19, 2010)

You could give TrayIt! a try.Should accomplish what you want.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2010)

Anthr4X said:


> Sorry for bumping this, but this app also freezes my desktop for almost 30 seconds and I receive the following error quite often:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



on startup? or normal start? using latest gpuz? any desktop extension apps or similar ?


----------



## Anthr4X (Nov 19, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> You could give TrayIt! a try.Should accomplish what you want.


Thanks but GPU-Z already has the ability to minimize to the tray and TrayIt! doesn't seem to work under Windows 7 x64. Anyways this won't solve the issues which I mentioned earlier; the desktop/taskbar freeze and the occasional error message on startup.



W1zzard said:


> on startup? or normal start? using latest gpuz? any desktop extension apps or similar ?


Yep on startup. It doesn't matter if I use the built-in startup option or if I manually add a shortcut to the startup folder. I'm using the latest version (0.4.8) and I don't use any desktop extension. Running it on Windows 7 Ultimate x64. Let me know if you need a log file or something like that. I would really like to see this fixed.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2010)

does your system take REALLY long to boot ? ie does the systray appear only 30+ seconds after your desktop appears?


----------



## Anthr4X (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes it does, but this of course only happens when I enable the autorun of GPU-Z. You're not implying that this is normal behaviour, right?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 25, 2010)

I noticed this thread just now, but I have similar problem with GPU-Z.
 On startup it shows it's loading picture very long time, and usually after that comes above mentioned error about tray icon. GPU-Z loading picture appears right after my desktop shows. Sometimes it freezes my desktop too, then nothing else is loading on startup (usual Viewpower monitor system for example). I have this problem with all latest GPU-Z builds. Reinstalled Windows and still problem remains. I have GPU-Z and Viewpower monitor system in my startup.
 Startup problem looks like this:


----------



## Anthr4X (Nov 25, 2010)

This sounds exactly like mine problem. Glad to hear that I'm not the only one..


----------

